# [SOLVED] BSOD Driver Power State Failure When Hibernating/Sleep Windows 7 HP DV4



## kev5666 (Jun 25, 2010)

i guess i've been having this problem for about a month or so now and it's really becoming frustrating because everytime i have to leave my computer i have to shut it down if i don't want a BSOD..

i hope that someone can help me... every time i try to hibernate my laptop which is a HP DV4 Windows 7 Laptop i get a blue screen of death. it only started happening recently....maybe after i installed bit-defender..i'm not really sure..but it was doing fine before bit defender......

i used blue-screen view and with each time it registers a error it's with the driver for the NTOSKRNL.exe... i really hope that someone could help me because i just want my computer to go back to normal....and i wish that the problem has nothing to do with bit-defender......

tell me what you need and i'll try my best to get it to you so you can assist me with this problem cause i'm kinda new to the whole forum thing....

thanks..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Driver_Power_State_Failure BSOD When Hibernating/Sleep*

Hi and welcome to TSF please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## kev5666 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Driver_Power_State_Failure BSOD When Hibernating/Sleep*

ok thanks


----------



## kev5666 (Jun 25, 2010)

*BSOD Driver Power State Failure When Hibernating/Sleep Windows 7 HP DV4*

I Posted a thread earlier and was pointed in the right direction....

My OS
Windows 7 64bit (not sure which service pack or build)

Original Os Is The One Currently Installed From When Bought.

Laptop Was Bought On The 24th of October 2009....

AMD Turion II Dual-Core Mobile M500 2.2GHz

4GB Installed Memory

Display Driver is AMD M880G with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200


as stated above the laptop was bought back in october sp it's not old at all....when it came i was having a blue screen error but that won't be registered with the system right now as i solved that problem by using the recovery partition when i got fed up and didn't want to look into it anymore...

my blue screen comes up whenever i try to hibernate or put the computer to sleep.....the computer will hang for a long time and at times it will sleep or hibernate and then other times i will get the bluescreen.......i really hope that someone could help me figure out what is going on with the system.....

thanks for your assistance..


----------



## kev5666 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Driver Power State Failure When Hibernating/Sleep Windows 7 HP DV4*

Here is the performance report.......


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Driver Power State Failure When Hibernating/Sleep Windows 7 HP DV4*



kev5666 said:


> I Posted a thread earlier and was pointed in the right direction....
> 
> My OS
> Windows 7 64bit (not sure which service pack or build)
> ...


Please run a *repair install.*



```
[font=lucida console]
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80043063e0, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa80060ed300}
Probably caused by : pci.sys
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80042fd060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa8003ce45b0}
Probably caused by : pci.sys
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80042d8a20, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa80040e9010}
Probably caused by : pci.sys
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8004301a20, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa800680a010}
Probably caused by : pci.sys
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8004306060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa8005faf5f0}
Probably caused by : pci.sys
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80042e7a20, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa80066a8010}
Probably caused by : pci.sys
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80042dba20, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa8006668160}
Probably caused by : pci.sys
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8004300060, fffff80000ba2748, fffffa80063d4730}
Probably caused by : pci.sys
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80042e2a20, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa800bade860}
Probably caused by : pci.sys
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80042e6060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa8006141cf0}
Probably caused by : pci.sys
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8004304060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa80047bde10}
Probably caused by : pci.sys
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## kev5666 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Driver Power State Failure When Hibernating/Sleep Windows 7 HP DV4*



Jonathan_King said:


> Please run a *repair install.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I Don't Think I Will Be Able To Do That As I Only Have A Recovery Partition On My Computer And It Only seem To Allow Me To Restore The Computer To Factory State And Some Other Things........I Also Have Four DVD's That Came With The Computer...I Can't Seem To Figure Out What They Are For....

Isn't There Another Way Around This??........


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Driver Power State Failure When Hibernating/Sleep Windows 7 HP DV4*

Well let's try to go from the video card approach. I see your video card drivers are roughly a year old.

```
AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jun 05 04:31:42 2009 
atikmdag.sys Thu Jul 02 13:45:07 2009
 AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:22 2009
```
Try downloading the latest driver here: http://www.hp.com/#Support


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD Driver Power State Failure When Hibernating/Sleep Windows 7 HP DV4*

Hi - 

I agree with Jonathan - update your ATI drivers. If the best that HP can do for Windows 7 is June 2009, go directly to ATI - 

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

Update your Realtek NIC -

```
[font=lucida console]
Rt64win7.sys Fri May 22 10:52:30 2009 (4A16BC2E)  
[/font]
```
Realtek --> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

If BSODs persist, then I would also look at these two - 

Remove BitDefender --> http://kb.bitdefender.com/KB333-en--How-to-uninstall-BitDefender.html

Re-boot upon completion.

Install MSE --> http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

Remove Hot Spot shield for now --> http://hotspotshield.com/

You also have VMWare installed; hence virtual network device. I also see drivers for UltraISO (isodrv64.sys), which can cause BSODs on its own without help.

Windbg Logs

--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_kev5666_Windows7x64_06-26-2010__jcgriff2_.txt

--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_kev5666_Windows7x64_06-26-2010__jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 23:47:00.958 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:51:22.722
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80043063e0, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa80060ed300}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 19:50:30.319 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:32:52.083
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80042fd060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa8003ce45b0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 09:08:36.479 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:48:23.242
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80042d8a20, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa80040e9010}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun 23 00:53:15.490 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:51:52.254
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8004301a20, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa800680a010}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jun 22 00:19:57.899 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:03:07.974
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8004306060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa8005faf5f0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun 21 23:15:50.350 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:35:22.113
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80042e7a20, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa80066a8010}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun 12 19:48:46.504 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:31:23.268
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80042dba20, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa8006668160}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun  9 12:38:39.473 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:43:23.237
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8004300060, fffff80000ba2748, fffffa80063d4730}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun  9 00:40:18.629 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:09:23.393
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80042e2a20, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa800bade860}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jun  8 16:26:48.159 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:10:08.923
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80042e6060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa8006141cf0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun  7 01:05:14.343 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:07:39.781
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8004304060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa80047bde10}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  
 

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055]www.jcgriff2.com[/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Driver Power State Failure When Hibernating/Sleep Windows 7 HP DV4*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> I agree with Jonathan - update your ATI drivers. If the best that HP can do for Windows 7 is June 2009, go directly to ATI -
> 
> ...


John...why did it show Realtek as the probably cause for you, but pci.sys for me? You are using 6.12, right?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD Driver Power State Failure When Hibernating/Sleep Windows 7 HP DV4*

I put new HDD in my system earlier today and installed Windows 7 x64. No time for .NET 4 & SDK yet.

I'm running --> Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Previous Release version 6.11.1.404 - March 27, 2009

Install 64-bit Native x64 version 6.11.1.404 [15.2 MB][/FONT]
```
http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/debugging/install64bit.mspx

Installer (Native x64) --> http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/debuggers/dbg_amd64_6.11.1.404.msi

Interesting to say the least.

John

.


----------



## kev5666 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Driver Power State Failure When Hibernating/Sleep Windows 7 HP DV4*

i am just finished restoring my system to factory state as i didn't have the installation disk.....
i doubt that it is vmware and it's definitely not ultra iso either because it's been on my system from the start....so i'm thinking if it has to be any program it is bit defender......i'm about to reinstall bit defender on the system in a while......and i'm about too do those driver update too......
is there any other thing that you might have been able to tell from the info gathered that is wrong with my system??

thanks for all the help.....


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD Driver Power State Failure When Hibernating/Sleep Windows 7 HP DV4*

Hi - 

VMWare has caused its share of BSODs, so I would not yet rule it out 100%.

You are restoring system to factory default settings. I did notice entries related to Norton Internet Security (NIS) or perhaps N360. Often it comes as a trial app. Remove it upon reaching Desktop - 

NIS/ N360 Removal --> http://jcgriff2.com/A-V_Removal_Tools/NIS_N360_Removal.html

Make sure all Windows Updates and HP drivers are installed -

www.update.microsoft.com

HP Support --> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/siteHome?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=top

Enter your serial, full model number (from bottom label of laptop) or allow HP to scan system.

If HP does not have "current" drivers listed for your system, go directly to device manufacturer's web site, e.g., Realtek.

Don't install any virtual ISO drive apps until you are sure system is stable. Even then, be careful of them as Daemon, Alcohol, Elby, etc... all are known to cause BSODs.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kev5666 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Driver Power State Failure When Hibernating/Sleep Windows 7 HP DV4*

just wanted to say thank to you guys for all your suggestions.....the system is running fine for now again.....i'm about to reinstall bitdefender now...i'm creating a restore point first though....i did most if not all that was suggested be done before proceeding with the virtual drives and bitdefender........

thanks to you guys......
:smile:ray:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD Driver Power State Failure When Hibernating/Sleep Windows 7 HP DV4*

Hi - 

You are welcome. I hope BSOD-free status continues; however there is the app you are about to reinstall.....

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kev5666 (Jun 25, 2010)

you talking about bitdefender??

what antivirus would you recommend??

the pros think it to be the best and i like the user interface with the vault and all.....

what are you using?

and don't you sometimes use virtual drives?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I use either MSE or ESET NOD32 along Microsoft anti-malware (part of MSE)/ Windows Defender and the Windows Firewall.

MSE is free --> http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

ESET NOD32 --> http://www.eset.com/download/free-trial/nod32-antivirus

I don't use virtual drives - no need for them here. I would advise caution if installing Daemon/ Alcohol 120, Elby, etc... as they do cause BSODs but rarely show up as the named cause of the crash. sptd.sys is a boot driver that loads very early during system boot-up. I've used SysInternals LoadOrd.exe and it has shown it as #2 in some systems.

LoadOrd.exe - from Microsoft TechNet --> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb897416.aspx

Be vigilant. Install what you would like and if problems occur, uninstall it. Keep an eye on the Reliability Monitor - 
START | type *perfmon /rel*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kev5666 (Jun 25, 2010)

i am not gonna front....i've learnt alot for you guys here....the little seems like so much....

eset nod32 and smart security is my number 2 software....it's what i used before bit defender......

i downloaded the sysinternals but didn't really catch on to it.......i'll check it out more in dept....

thanks for everything man....


----------

